# Nikon D3100 Lenses for Food



## Caldrumr (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey guys.  I have a food blog, and I have been working with a  point-and-shoot since I started it.  However, I just recently upgraded  to a digital SLR, for better photographs, both for my blog and for other  activities.  I picked up a Nikon D3100, as it seemed like a nice  well-rounded entry-level DSLR at an acceptable price point.  
The camera is great, and it takes stunningly sharp images.  However, for  taking great photos of food, I think the 18-55mm zoom lens that came  with it may not be optimal.  I want something that has a great depth of  field to blur out the background quite a bit, and something that can  take great close-up shots.  I don't have a lot of extra money, but I  want to invest in a lens that will get me some really great pictures.
Admittedly, I am very new to digital photography, and I don't know that  much about it.  I know I want a wide apeture for blurring of the  backround, and I have read a lot of different things about lenses, but  it's hard to make a good choice.
I was looking at the Nikkor AF 50mm f/1.8D, since it is well-priced.  
Would it be better to save up for something more expensive like a Nikkor  AF-S 85mm f/1.4G?  Or am I barking up the wrong tree altogether?  I  want something that will be able to give me sharp close-up food shots  with substantial depth of field.  I can always switch back to the zoom  lens for other types of shots.
I would really appreciate any feedback I could get, since I'm fairly  ignorant in the ways of lenses and photography.  I don't mind spending  more if it is going to net me better quality pictures in the long run.   The application of the photos would mostly be blogging and other  screen-oriented images, and perhaps photos for a cookbook in the near  future.  
Thanks in advance!  I will look forward to some very welcome feedback.


----------



## chaosrealm93 (Aug 15, 2011)

food.... i sense some macro work. try the new 40mm 2.8 macro from nikon.

AF-S DX Micro-NIKKOR 40mm f/2.8G


----------



## KmH (Aug 15, 2011)

It takes knowledge and experience to make great images, not necessarily a different piece of gear.

The 18-55 lens and the D3100 is more than up to the job. In all honesty, you're level of photographic knowledge and skill is more likely the main limiting factor.

DOF is controlled by 4 factors, and lens aperture is only one of the 4. The other 3 are:
focal point to image sensor distance
lens focal length
focal point to background distance
You can use an online DOF calculator like the one at www.DOFMaster.com to try out diffferent combination of the 4 DOF factors.

 I notice you don't mention anything about what lighting you're using, what metering method, capture file type, color space, editing application, if you're using a tripod or not, if you're using a set or not, etc.


----------



## Caldrumr (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm really just beginning.  I don't even know what I metering method is, let alone what I would be using.  I have a small kit with an umbrella light and some filters, but most of the pictures I take are using direct sunlight through the window.  The question I'm asking is more along the lines of what type of lens would give me a dramatic depth of field effect for food, which of course would be shot close up.  
I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Caldrumr (Aug 15, 2011)

chaosrealm93 said:


> food.... i sense some macro work. try the new 40mm 2.8 macro from nikon.
> 
> AF-S DX Micro-NIKKOR 40mm f/2.8G


 How exactly would that affect me compared to the one I listed, like the 50mm 1.4.  I'm not really knowledgeable enough to know the difference, and how it will effect the shots.  Thanks!


----------



## g-fi (Aug 15, 2011)

If you're not hung up on having a lens that auto focuses, there are several inexpensive older lenses that will work with your camera. There are also older autofocusing lenses by third parties (non Nikon) that may work for you too. You can save literally hundreds by going with older or manual focus glass.


----------



## Caldrumr (Aug 15, 2011)

g-fi said:


> If you're not hung up on having a lens that auto focuses, there are several inexpensive older lenses that will work with your camera. There are also older auto-focusing lenses by third parties (non Nikon) that may work for you too. You can save literally hundreds by going with older or manual focus glass.


 The auto focus is handy, but it is not a deal breaker for me.  I don't mind manually focusing if it will give me solid results.  Again, I'm not a professional.  At this point, I'm just using my pictures for my blog.  I just want to make the most of the camera by pairing it with a lens that will augment my food photography.
Thanks!


----------



## H4X1MA (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm rather new so I'm not sure I would take my own advice lol, but I did these (seems like what you want) with a Nikkor AF-S 55-300mm Telephoto lense. If you have room to stand back it work's great for depth. Prices on google shopping for ~300 (I got screwed and paid $700 in store!). Note the Dandilion stood probably only 5" off the of forest ground. 

BTW, I also have the D3100


----------



## g-fi (Aug 15, 2011)

keh.com, check the Nikon Autofocus and Nikon Manual focus categories, there's a crapton of cheap lenses. They also buy gear, so if you get something you don't like, you can probably sell it back to them at a small loss.

Edited to add: Check out the non manufacturer lenses too, I've noticed that there are equivalent lenses to the big expensive Nikon zooms for literally hundreds to thousands less than their Nikon counterparts. If you're not hung up on brand names (and for, in some cases, $1600 less, who would be?), you can score some pretty good deals.

I almost feel like not recommending this site because I just know everyone's going to go buy up all the deals and then I'll be screwed!


----------

